# Archery Racks for Home Display



## Wesley Marcum (Oct 25, 2006)

Ladies and Gentlemen of the Archery Talk world: I was led to this site from a friend. After reading some threads, I don't feel I'll offend any one with my introduction of my new web site to the archery community. You will see the bow racks that I build and some information about them. I have donated these racks to the RMEF banquets in LaGrande, Or. and Walla Walla, Wa.. I have got some very good feedback about the overall design and look of these racks. Any feedback (+) or (-) would be appreciated. I will strive to answer all correspondence in a timely manner. Thank you for your time. You can visit my web site at: BOW-RACKS.COM


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

Very nice looking bow racks!.....I will be looking into ordering one.

Here's a bump to the top for your thread!


----------



## Wesley Marcum (Oct 25, 2006)

If you are having difficulty with the web site address, try this link:
http://www.bow-racks.com
fasst: Thanks for the kind words and looking forward to your business.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

nice looking racks...........


----------



## Wesley Marcum (Oct 25, 2006)

Bump!! http://www.bow-racks.com


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow!! Beautiful work - might be just the thing for hubby for Christmas...


----------



## Wesley Marcum (Oct 25, 2006)

*Great gift idea!!!*

Bump..


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

What is actually holding the bows?

Is is metal or wood?


----------



## Wesley Marcum (Oct 25, 2006)

mdewitt71: The two forged steel rods that span between the upper and lower pieces of wood have arms that will hold two bows (4 arms). These arms are covered with a clear plastic to protect your bows.
Hope this helps.
Wes


----------

